# ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه



## bnt elra3y (28 مايو 2008)

*" الله لا يقبل الشكايه علينا "

و اتخيل ان الشيطان ياتى الى قدام الله ليشتكى علينا ، و هو فى ذلك يختار 
اشد الأوقات حرجا بالنسبه للخاطئ ، عندما يكون فى عمق الضعف ، و فى عين السقطه يشير نحونا فى شماته و يقول انظر ها هوذا الذى تقول عنه انه ابنك ؟ انظر ما يفعل ؟ و يكون الخاطئ حينئذ فى حاله يرثى لها ، فاذا بالله يدافع عنا باعتبار ذلك سقطه .. مجرد سقطه .. هفوه .. ضعف بشرى ، ولا يمثل بحال المستوى الثابت لنا .. و لا يعبر بالطبع عن علاقتنا بالله .. فيخزى الشيطان .. ,وفى المقابل يختار الله وقتاً آخر يكون فيه المنحنى الروحى فى اعلى نقطه له ، ربما فى ساعة تعزيه .. أو دموع توبه سخيه .. أو عمل محبه صادق .. أو صلاه حاره ليعلن بفرح ان هذا هو ابنى بالحقيقه .. هذا هو مستواه .. و مره أخرى يخزى الشيطان و يهزم ، و بهذا يكون الله قد أنتصر لنا فى المرتين .

" و علينا ان ندرك جيدا ان خطايانا مهما بلغت فإنها لن تقدر ان تحجب عنا مراحم الله و عطاياه لأنه صالح و رحوم و خير يعطى حسب صلاحه و ليس بحسب استحقاقنا 

من كتاب نظره الله الى الخاطئ " لراهب من دير البراموس"
------------------------------------------
اية اليوم:ملعون من يعمل عمل الرب برخاوة(أر1:48*​


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*اشكرك بنت الراعي*
*موضوع جميل*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتي*​


----------



## فادية (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*موضوع  جميل  جدا عزيزتي  بنت الراعي *
*تسلم  ايديك  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي يافادية وياميرو على تعليقاتكم ​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

كلمة منفعة اليوم :​_عجيب أن الله يريدنا ونحن لا نريده ، عجيب أن ننشغ عن أخلص حبيب يكلمنا ولا نجيب ، يدعونا إليه فلا نستجيب


إن الذين تعودوا السهر مع الله إذا ناموا تكون قلوبهم أيضاً معه 


خذ نقطة الضعف التى فيك وأجعلها موضوع صلواتك وجهادك خلال هذا الصوم 


الإنسان القوى فى فكره الواثق من قوة منطقه ودفاعه يتكلم فى هدوء بدافع من الثقة ، أما الضعيف فإذا فقد المنطق والرأى تثور أعصابه ويعلوا صوته

من كلمات البابا شنودة
---------------------------------------------------------------------
اية اليوم: فاجابهم يسوع ابي يعمل حتى الان و انا اعمل
يوحنا 5 : 17_


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

رااااااااااااائع جدا يا بنت الراااااااعى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*



bnt elra3y قال:


> كلمة منفعة اليوم :​
> _عجيب أن الله يريدنا ونحن لا نريده ، عجيب أن ننشغ عن أخلص حبيب يكلمنا ولا نجيب ، يدعونا إليه فلا نستجيب_
> 
> 
> ...


 

*سلام ونعمه *
*اولا بشكرك بنت الراعي علي الخدمه الجميله اللي هتقدميها*
*وهو انه سوف يتم التحدث عن ايه او منفعه اليوم*
*واتمني من كل الاعضاء التفاعل والقارءه المستمره*


*مثبت*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مايو 2008)

> * علينا ان ندرك جيدا ان خطايانا مهما بلغت فإنها لن تقدر ان تحجب عنا مراحم الله و عطاياه لأنه صالح و رحوم و خير يعطى حسب صلاحه و ليس بحسب استحقاقنا *




انا عجبني اول جزء ده في الموضوع

مراحم ربنا كبيرة فعلا شالتنا بخطيتنا وكمان بتسامحنا ومحدش بيحس بحلاوتها وفرحتها فعلا الا الخاطئ

شكرا يا بنت الراعي علي الموضوع المتجدد الجميل ده

وفعلا يستحق التثبيت


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*بجد ميرسي اوى على التثبيت *


----------



## bnt elra3y (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*قيل عن الاب ايليا :انة لمحبتة للوحدة اقام فى بريا خربة فأتاة الشياطين قائلين :اخرج من هذا المكان لانة موضعنا فأجابهم الشيخ: انتم ما لكم مكان ..فبددوا خوصة و قالوا لة : اخرج من ههنا فقام و جمعة و جلس يضفر و هو صامت فبددوة لة ايضا قائلين:اخرج من موضعنا فقام ايضا و جمعة و جلس صامتا ثم ان الشيطاطين امسكوا بيدة و بداوا يجرونة الى خارج قائلين :لا تقم ها هنا لانة موضعنا فلما بلغ الباب امسكة بيدة و صرخ قائلا : يا يسوع المسيح الهى اعنى . و للوقت هربت عنة الشياطين فابتدا الشيخ يبكى فجاءة صوت الرب قائلا لة : لماذا تبكى؟ فقال الشيخ :كيف لا ابكى و هؤلاء يتجاسرون هكذا على محاربة خليقتك فقال لة الرب : انك انت الذى توانيت فلما طلبتنى وجتنى
--------------------------------------------------------------
اية اليوم:طلبت الرب فاستجاب لى و من جميع مخاوفى نجانى(مز4:34​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي ليكي أختي على الموضوع
ننتظر منك المزيد
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

جميييييييييييل يا بنت الراعى 

شكرا لتعبك ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*أذهب و أصطلح مع من أساء اليك قبل أن يأتى هو ويعتذر اليك فيسرق اكليلك"
                 " البابا كيرلس السادس "

" أيها الاخ الحبيب أول شىء مهم اتحفظ من الغضب لانك فى حالة الغضب تتكلم كلاما قاسيا وهذا يعد حرب من عدو الخير بواسطته(الغضب(يريد ان يفقد السلام فى الانسان. ويبعد عنه النعمة 



" لا يضايق أحدكم أخيه بكلمة صعبة بل صالحوا بعضكم بحلاوة المحبة . 


" قلب المحب هو عرش سكنه الروح القدس ويحل فيه الثالوث الأقدس​*


----------



## mero_engel (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي علي الكلمات الجميله بتاعه النهارده*
*تسلم ايدك عزيزتي *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ياميرو انا اللى بجد ميرسي على كلامك القيق ده 
ومتنسيش تصليلى معاكى عشان الامتحانات مبهدلانى ​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. : من كلمات البابا شنودة
-----------------------------------------------------
"  من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينة "

ثق فى قوة الصليب الذى تحملة او تضعة على صدرك لانة يحمينا من حروب ابليس​*


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع رائع بجد 
انا عجبنى جدا جدا ولمسنى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## geegoo (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يعينك علي اكمال هذه الخدمة الجميلة ....
و يجعلنا جميعا من السامعين العاملين لكلمته ....


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

امين يا جيجو 
ومتنسونيش فى صلواتكم ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*كل عادة اذا سلمت لها بأختيارك تصبح لك فى النهاية سيدا تسير قدامة مضطرا بغير اختيارك: مار اسحق

احرص كل يوم على ان تقف قدام اللة بلا خطية و هكذا صل للة كأنك مشاهد لة لانة بالحقيقة حاضر: الاب نستاريون
_______________________________________________

اية اليوم:فنظر الية يسوع و احبة:مر21:10​*


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*



bnt Elra3y قال:


> *ياميرو انا اللى بجد ميرسي على كلامك القيق ده ​*
> 
> *ومتنسيش تصليلى معاكى عشان الامتحانات مبهدلانى *​


د
*ربنا يكون معاكي ويساعدك في امتحانتك ويوصلك لبر الامان*
*وميرسي علي كلمه النهارده يا بنت الراعي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

هللويا
الرب يباركك
حبيت كل الكتابات
مرسي كتير


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

_حلو خالص يا بنت الرعاى _
_ربنا يباركك يا جمييل فى حياتك وخدمتك _
_وربنا معاكى فى الامتحانات يا رب_​


----------



## bnt elra3y (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

بجد ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييييييي اوىىىىىىىىىى على كل التعليقات الحلوة دى​


----------



## odra (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

شكرا للجميع على هذا المو قيع واطلب من الجميع ان تصلو الى بلد المغرب والحكمة وإلى اومي واولدي وزوجتي وشكرا


----------



## odra (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

شكرا للجميع على هذا الموقيع الرائع والجميل جيدا انا عبد السلام من المغرب  اطلب صلاة الى بلدي المغرب والى الحكمة والى اومي وزوجتي وابنائ وبناتي الرب معكم


----------



## bnt elra3y (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ربنا معاهم يا اودرا واكيد ربنا مش هيسيبهم ابدا طالما هما متكلين عليه *​


----------



## i'm christian (12 يونيو 2008)

*ربنا معاك يا اودرا ويبارك حياتك وبيتك

انا قريت الموضوع وعلقت عليه
بس كل اما اقراه تانى بجد بحس 
انى عاوزه اقول شكرا

موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ana_more (12 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يباركك يا بنت الراعى بجد كلام جميل 

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي اوى بس المهم تصلولى وتصلوا ان الخدمة دى تستمر ومفيش حاجة توقفها *​


----------



## i'm christian (14 يونيو 2008)

*متخافيش " الذي من الله يثبت "​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*



i'm Christian قال:


> *متخافيش " الذي من الله يثبت "​*



بجد الكلمة دى جت فى وقتها ميرسي اوى ​


----------



## odra (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

روح الحق وروح الضلال

1 ايها الاحباء لا تصدقوا كل روح بل امتحنوا الارواح هل هي من الله لان انبياء كذبة كثيرين قد خرجوا الى العالم. 2 بهذا تعرفون روح الله.كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله. 3 وكل روح لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح انه قد جاء في الجسد فليس من الله.وهذا هو روح ضد المسيح الذي سمعتم انه يأتي والآن هو في العالم. 4 انتم من الله ايها الاولاد وقد غلبتموهم لان الذي فيكم اعظم من الذي في العالم. 5 هم من العالم.من اجل ذلك يتكلمون من العالم والعالم يسمع لهم. 6 نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا . من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال.


----------



## odra (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

الإنتصار على العالم

1 كل من يؤمن ان يسوع هو المسيح فقد ولد من الله.وكل من يحب الوالد يحب المولود منه ايضا. 2 بهذا نعرف اننا نحب اولاد الله اذا احببنا الله وحفظنا وصاياه. 3 فان هذه هي محبة الله ان نحفظ وصاياه.ووصاياه ليست ثقيلة. 4 لان كل من ولد من الله يغلب العالم.وهذه هي الغلبة التي تغلب العالم ايماننا. 5 من هو الذي يغلب العالم الا الذي يؤمن ان يسوع هو ابن الله


----------



## odra (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

الشهادة ليسوع المسيح

6 هذا هو الذي أتى بماء ودم يسوع المسيح.لا بالماء فقط بل بالماء والدم.والروح هو الذي يشهد لان الروح هو الحق. 7 فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. 8 والذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح والماء والدم والثلاثة هم في الواحد. 9 ان كنا نقبل شهادة الناس فشهادة الله اعظم لان هذه هي شهادة الله التي قد شهد بها عن ابنه. 10 من يؤمن بابن الله فعنده الشهادة في نفسه.من لا يصدق الله فقد جعله كاذبا لانه لم يؤمن بالشهادة التي قد شهد بها الله عن ابنه. 11 وهذه هي الشهادة ان الله اعطانا حياة ابدية وهذه الحياة هي في ابنه. 12 من له الابن فله الحياة ومن ليس له ابن الله فليست له الحياة


----------



## bnt elra3y (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

* اذكر الباب الضيق هو الموصل الى الملكوت وان رايت الباب الواسع مفتوحا امامك فاهرب منه لان كل الذين دخلوا منه قد هلكوا.


اذكر محبة الناس لك وماضيهم الحلو معك كلما حاربك شك فى اخلاصهم وكلما رايت منهم خطاء نحوك فتشفع فيهم محبتهم القديمة ويزول غضبك عنهم.

البابا شنودة الثالث

اية اليوم:فنظر الية يسوع و احبة:مر21:10*


----------



## mero_engel (21 يونيو 2008)

*بجد بشكرك يا بنت الراعي *
*كلمه النهارده كنت محتاجها بجد *
*ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي ويبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي اوى ياميرو على كلامك الحلو ده ​*


----------



## magdy_hk26 (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

ربنا يباركك بنت الراعي موضوع هام من الذي يشتكي علينا


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*شكرا جداااااااااااا*
*على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*أخجل عندما تخطىء ولا تخجل عندما تتوب فا الخطية هى الجرح و التوبه هي العلاج
الخطية يتبعها الخجل والتوبة يتبعها الجرأة لكن الشيطان قد عكس هذا الترتيب فيعطى جرأة فى الخطية وخجل من التوبه 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2008)

*اشكرك يا بنت الراعي علي مقوله اليوم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك ونشاطك*


----------



## bnt elra3y (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي ياميرو 
صليلى كتير بجد​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

_الحكيم يتامل فضائل غيره ليقتنيها لنفسه و الجاهل يتأمل رذائل غيره و يدينه عليها _القديس يوحنا الدرجى​


----------



## mero_engel (13 يوليو 2008)

*ميرسي يا بنت الراعي علي حكمه النهارده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*ويكون معاكي *
*امين*​


----------



## bnt elra3y (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب.ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج.ان كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف

‎لانك انت يا رب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين اليك*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا بنت الراعي  على الموضوع الرائع

و منتضرين المظيد​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*صليلى انت بس وربنا يسهل *


----------



## مورا مارون (26 يوليو 2008)

*" و علينا ان ندرك جيدا ان خطايانا مهما بلغت فإنها لن تقدر ان تحجب عنا مراحم الله و عطاياه *

*




*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## manmony (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا بشكركم على المواضيع الجميلة اللى بتملانا كلنا من محبة المسيح


----------



## bnt elra3y (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

انا اعلم يا ولدي فأن عواصف التجارب تهب بعنف علي نفسك . لا تخف فأنه لن تهب عاصفه بدون سماح مني . مع كل عاصفه أهب برحمتي عليك فتخرج منها ناميا ومنتصرا . لا تخف من العواصف مهما بدت عنيفه . رحب بها فأنك من خلالها تكتشف سر حبي لك . واجه العواصف بوجه باش وقلب كبير .فتراني متجليا فيك . 
لماذا تخاف ؟؟اذكر هل تخليت عنك في الماضي؟؟ هل تركت أولادي وسط محنتهم ؟؟

اني هو أمس واليوم والي الابد لم أتركك وسوف لا أتركك !!

أرفع قلبك الي الفردوس وأسأل الذين سبقوك سيقدمون لك خبراتهم مع محبتي ولطفي ومراحمي . يؤكدون لك أني أمين وصادق في مواعيدي


----------



## amjad-ri (4 أغسطس 2008)

> اني هو أمس واليوم والي الابد لم أتركك وسوف لا أتركك !!


​
كلام رائع

بالفعل  انا لا  اتذكر  يوم نساني  

و  انا في محنتي

شكرا  يا بنت الراعي​


----------



## manmony (5 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك جدا يا بنت الراعى انت مش عارفة بجد كلامك اثر فيا ازاى و انا حسيت ان ربنا بجد بيقولى حاجة و اشكر تعب محبتك


----------



## mikhamark (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

سلام ومحبه المسيح معاكم

ربنا يبارك فى عملك يا بنت الرااااااااااااااااعى 

قال السيد المسيح:
                         + ادعونى فى وقت الضيقانقذك فتمجدنى 
                                 +  قوتى فى الضعف تكمن

    اى ان(عندم تاتى علينا المشاكل والضيق والشده نلجا الى الله وندعوه,كما ان فى وقت الخطيه يكون الانسان فى اضعف صورة له ,لكن من فضل الله جعل لحظه الخطيه هى نفسه وقت الرجوع الى الله والندم عليه وهو وقت الرجوع الى التوبه , وربنا يكون مستنيها مننا ويفرح قلبه بينا ويوبخ الشيطان على لحظه السقوط)​من اقوال الاباء:
                    عندما يسقط الانسان يتذكر الصليب وصلب المسيح فيرجع نادم على الخطايا التى صنعها ويتوب عنها.


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*شكرا يا mikhamark و manmony و amjad-ri  بجد على كلامكم الرقيق ده 
بجد انا محتاجة صلواتكم الفترة دى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## سونسن (9 أغسطس 2008)

حلو قوى كلامك جانى فى الوقت المناسب ميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## said fared (14 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي كتييييييييييييير موضوع جميل بجد


----------



## bnt elra3y (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*ميرسي على كلامكم الحلو ده وربنا يهدى اخواتنا الباقين ​*


----------



## jclsoww (18 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع رائع جداً
إذا كان الوهيم معنا فمن علينا
محبة الله الخالق تكتنفنا وعنايته تلفنا ... كيف نشكر يارب*


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ادخل شوف ربنا النهاردة عاوز يقولك ايه*

*أعلم أيها الحبيب أن يد المجروح الشافي قادره أن تمسح دموعك وتجبر كسرك وتضمد جرحك وتفتح لك بابا لا يغلق أبدا 

أفتح قلبك أمام الرب وتحدث معه بكل ما يدور فيه وبكل ما يتعبك ويؤرق حياتك​*


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (31 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد رائع هذا الاسلوب فى الكلام​*


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_شكرا ياسندباد على تعليقك انت الرائع_


----------



## bnt elra3y (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*اصبر الي المنتهي فان الاكليل ينتظرك .لاتدع أحد يقف في طريق نصرتك . لا تسمح للقلق أو اليأس أن يفكا حبل الايمان .بل أربط ايمانك بمرساة كلمتي ----

كلمتي لا تسقط أبدا وعودي لابد أن تتحقق . ألم أقل لك من يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص؟؟ في جهادك تبكي -- ليكن . لتبك وأنت بين ذراعي . أنا لا أتجاهل دموعك بل أجمعها كرصيد لك !

انا اعلم يا ولدي فأن عواصف التجارب تهب بعنف علي نفسك . لا تخف فأنه لن تهب عاصفه بدون سماح مني . مع كل عاصفه أهب برحمتي عليك فتخرج منها ناميا ومنتصرا . لا تخف من العواصف مهما بدت عنيفه . رحب بها فأنك من خلالها تكتشف سر حبي لك . واجه العواصف بوجه باش وقلب كبير .فتراني متجليا فيك . 
لماذا تخاف ؟؟اذكر هل تخليت عنك في الماضي؟؟ هل تركت أولادي وسط محنتهم ؟؟

اني هو أمس واليوم والي الابد لم أتركك وسوف لا أتركك !!

أرفع قلبك الي الفردوس وأسأل الذين سبقوك سيقدمون لك خبراتهم مع محبتي ولطفي ومراحمي . يؤكدون لك أني أمين وصادق في مواعيدي​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا بنت الراعي علي كلمه اليوم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## صوت الرب (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الموضوع فادني كثيرا
ربنا يباكك


----------



## caro/كارو (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك بجد كلام جميل و بيلمس كل الناس فى اى موقف هما محتاجين فيه كلام ذى ده


----------



## caro/كارو (27 سبتمبر 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> *اصبر الي المنتهي فان الاكليل ينتظرك .لاتدع أحد يقف في طريق نصرتك . لا تسمح للقلق أو اليأس أن يفكا حبل الايمان .بل أربط ايمانك بمرساة كلمتي ----​*
> 
> *كلمتي لا تسقط أبدا وعودي لابد أن تتحقق . ألم أقل لك من يصبر الي المنتهي يخلص؟؟ في جهادك تبكي -- ليكن . لتبك وأنت بين ذراعي . أنا لا أتجاهل دموعك بل أجمعها كرصيد لك !*​
> *انا اعلم يا ولدي فأن عواصف التجارب تهب بعنف علي نفسك . لا تخف فأنه لن تهب عاصفه بدون سماح مني . مع كل عاصفه أهب برحمتي عليك فتخرج منها ناميا ومنتصرا . لا تخف من العواصف مهما بدت عنيفه . رحب بها فأنك من خلالها تكتشف سر حبي لك . واجه العواصف بوجه باش وقلب كبير .فتراني متجليا فيك . *
> ...


 
كلام رائع فعلا , ايه حلوه بحبها بتقول " دعوتك بأسمك انت لى"


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا كارو & صوت الرب & mero_engel على تعليقاتكم 
وربنا يهدينا كلنا*


----------



## bnt elra3y (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بعد الموت مفيش فرصة ..... بعد الموت يقول الكتاب " قد اغلق الباب والجاهلات وقفن خارجا" ضاعت الفرصة ... كل سكان الجحيم يتمنون دقيقة واحدة من عمرك هذا ... كل اللى فى الجحيم يتمنوا دقيقة يقدموا فيها توبة .. دقيقة واحدة مش لاقينها ... وانت ربنا اعطاك عمر بحاله فلا تتهاون ... متقولش التوبة ساعة الموت .. لما تقول التوبة ساعة الموت معناها :
* يارب انا ساظل خائنا لك حتى الموت ، وساظل كارها لك حتى الموت ، وساظل اعصاك واتحداك حتى الموت ....
لسة بدرى عليا انا شاب صغير لازم اعصالك واتحداك واستنى ساعة الموت ......" الكلام ده مينفعش "


----------



## body_2010 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هاى بنت الراعى اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده وميرسى حبيبتى​
بودى​


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا body  على مرورك وتعليقك الحلو ده


----------



## لوقا عادل (11 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## vemy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دى يا فادية بجد ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا يا بنت الراعى ربنا يباركك


----------



## دروب (16 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام المسيح بنت الراعي شكرا الك ومواضيعك رائعة جدا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## اغريغوريوس (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااا


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا  على كلمة اليوم

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

يسوع يباركك
يسوع يرعاكى
يسوع بيحبك
يسوع معاكى


شكرا لمجهودك​*


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## esamkoko123 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*مواضيعك جميله يابنت الراعى ربنا يباركك ومنتظرين المزيد(اخوكى ابن الراعى)*


----------



## bnt elra3y (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد ميرسي ياجماعة على كل تعلقاتكم الحلوة دى *​


----------



## bnt elra3y (24 أكتوبر 2008)

_لا توجد ضيقه تستمر مدى الحياه لذلك فى كل تجربه تمر بك قل مسيرها تنتهى سياتى عليها وقت تعبرفيه بسلام انما فى هذا الوقت يجب عليك ان تحتفظ بهدوء وسلام فلا تضعف ولا تنهار ولا تفقد الثقه فى معونه الله وحفظه

(قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*



			ا توجد ضيقه تستمر مدى الحياه لذلك فى كل تجربه تمر بك قل مسيرها تنتهى سياتى عليها وقت تعبرفيه بسلام انما فى هذا الوقت يجب عليك ان تحتفظ بهدوء وسلام فلا تضعف ولا تنهار ولا تفقد الثقه فى معونه الله وحفظه

(قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش هقولك غير ربنا يباركك قد ايه كنت محتاجاها فعلا 

مرسية ليكى بجد
​*


----------



## girgis (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*فيحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك لانى انا معك يقول الرب لانقذك ار ميا 1 :19
*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*بص ياحميدو الكتاب المقدس كلة عندك على المنتدى تقدر تقرى منه اى جزء انت
عاوزة وربنا ينور طريقك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> _لا توجد ضيقه تستمر مدى الحياه لذلك فى كل تجربه تمر بك قل مسيرها تنتهى سياتى عليها وقت تعبرفيه بسلام انما فى هذا الوقت يجب عليك ان تحتفظ بهدوء وسلام فلا تضعف ولا تنهار ولا تفقد الثقه فى معونه الله وحفظه
> 
> (قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث_



شكرااااا     -انجي-
الرب يبارك حياتك

الرب معك اخي حميدو

صلوا من اجلي كثيرا
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2008)

حميدو قال:


> ..... ان اريد تعلم الصلاة ارجوك الان ...


 

*في البداية قبل أن تصلي يجب أن تعلم أن *

*الصليب كان الوسيلة التي تمم المسيح بها الخلاص الأبدي *​

*ففي الصليب سُحق الشيطان ولك أن تعلم أيضًا أنه*​

*بالصليب تم الفداء الإلهي*​

*بالصليب مات حمل الله ورُفعت الخطية *​

*بالصليب كُشفت نوايا الانسان وحبة للخطية*​

*بالصليب ُأعلنت قوة محبة الله للهالكين فغلبت الموت*​

*بالصليب حقق الله عدله إذ كان المسيح حاملاً خطايانا بدلاً منا*​

*بالصليب ُسحق الشيطان وُكسِرَت شوكة الموت ونلنا الحياة بالمسيح*​

*بالصليب ُفتِحَت الأقداس لندخل الى محضر الله ُمصالحين مبررين بالمسيح*​



*لقد تم عمل الصليب في الماضي *​

*ولك أن تفرح بنتائج هذا العمل في الحاضر *​


*إن كنت تؤمن من قلبك *

*قل للرب هذه الكلمات بعد أن تقول أقبلك يارب يسوع المسيح رباً ومخلصاً وفادياً لحياتي *​

*لأنك تريد أن*​

*تفديني لذا ُمت عن ذنبي*
*تحررني من سلطة الخطيـة*
*تبررني أمام عدالة وقداسة الله*
*تصالحني مع الله فيحل رضـاه عليَّ*
*تضمن لي الحيـاة الأبديـة السعيـدة معك*
*تغيَّر حياتي فأكره شهواتــي وأصيــر طاهرًا*
*أن تسكن بروحك في قلبي فأصير ِملكً لك وحدك*​

*أحبك يارب*
​


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2008)

حميدو قال:


> .... اريد تعلم الصلاة ارجوك الان ....


 

*فقط إفتح قلبك وتكلم الى الله كما ورد في الصلاة السابقة لمشاركتك 

فالله لا يُريد صلاة محفوظة لكنه يريد أن تعبِّر عما بداخلك 

إشكره من أجل كل خيره

من أجل صحتك من أجل عائلتك 

من أجل حبه لك من أجل فدائه لك ...

أطلب منه كل ما تحتاج وكل ما ترغب كن صريحاً 

لن يغضب الله من صراحتك لكنه سيعطيك قدرة التخلص من الماضي الأليم

ليفتح لك كوى السماء لترى بركاتة الروحية والجسدية والنفسية والزمنية*​*

ولمزيدمن الفائدة إدخل هذا الرابط

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49257&highlight=%C3%DE%C8%E1%DF&page=6​​​​​*
*:94:..... :11_1_211v:..... :94: ..... :11_1_211v:..... :94:*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا ليكى بنت الراعى


----------



## sweetlife (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل دا بجد تسلم ايدك لان الموضوع دا بيدي امل لاي حد محتاج انه يقرب من ربنا وعلي فكرة انا عضوة جديدة و نفسي اكون صديقتكم ربنا يعوضك خير ." كن مطمئننا جدا جدا ولا تفكر في الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيده الامر " (البابا كيرلس السادس)


----------



## ezat0500 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

يارب ارحمنى انا الخاطى


----------



## حميدو (23 نوفمبر 2008)

اشهد ان يسوع ابن الله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا احيكى عليه
يا بنت العدرا​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اللى بجد ميرسي اوى على تعليقاتكم الحلوة دى 
يارب بس تكون الكلمة بتاعت اليوم كلمة توصل لكل واحد محتاجها على طول 
صلولى كتير 
واكيد يا swetlife هتكونى صديقتنا كلنا من غير كلام .. كل اللى فى المنتدى ده صحاب حلوين اوى ... شرفتى ونورتيه​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 نوفمبر 2008)

* كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين بمناسبة صوم الميلاد وانشالله السنة اللى جاية يكون المنتدى احسن واحسن وفى تقدم ورقى دايما ​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> _لا توجد ضيقه تستمر مدى الحياه لذلك فى كل تجربه تمر بك قل مسيرها تنتهى سياتى عليها وقت تعبرفيه بسلام انما فى هذا الوقت يجب عليك ان تحتفظ بهدوء وسلام فلا تضعف ولا تنهار ولا تفقد الثقه فى معونه الله وحفظه_
> 
> _(قداسه البابا شنوده الثالث_









*بجد الموضوع ده رائع جدااااااااااااااااا وكلمة رائع دى قليلة عليه*
*وكمان كلمة قداسة البابا جات فى وقتها*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتى على مجهودك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الكبيرة وفى انتظار المزيد*
*وكل سنة وانتى بخير وسلام يارب دايماً*​


----------



## bebboo2 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي موضوعك 
 الجميل ولكن لي بمداخلة صغيرة هي ان الله لا يشاء موت الخاطي مثلما يرجع ويحيا الداعي الكل الي الخلاص  وايضا جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين لانه عن يميني فلا اتزعزع 
الرب يبارك حياتك 

  اخوكي  samuel ​*


----------



## جارجيوس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك حسب كثرة رأفتك و امحو مأثمي


----------



## abn yso3 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسى يا بنت الراعى على موضوعك الجميل
فعلا بيمس حيلتنا اليوميه وزى مقال الكتاب فى سفر الرؤيا
++الحيه القديمة المدعو ابليس هذا الذى كان يشتكى على عبيد الله ليلا ونهارا++
*​


----------



## histamine (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ساعدوووووووووووني أريد أن أتنصر لكن لدي بعض الأسئلة

أجيبوني أني والله أحب المسيح


----------



## fady2222 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الكلام الهادف والنافع لينا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## grges monir (10 ديسمبر 2008)

فعلا موضوع رائع لآنة يعطينا الرجاء فى المسيح وقت الضيق


----------



## grges monir (10 ديسمبر 2008)




----------

